# I may be crazy but I will ask anyway- VBAC? UPDATE 36 1/2 wks almost there



## Jaycrew

Ok - so my hx is this- My 1st 3 pregnancies I have had all vaginal births sucessfully - and then my 4th daughter--- she was in fetal distress and i had to have c section- three years later i had twins- my Dr did not want to chance anything so he said no to VBAC and said C section only. Then 3 mo after i had them I got pregnant with my son and that Dr said no as well. Im going to TTC in July but - im doing research and read an article on Reuters that said research showed that 2 C sections and less VBAC -75% successful and 3 or more c sections - VBAC had a 80% success rate- then they went on to say that women who have given birth vaginally prior to c sections have a higher success rate of VBAC- I asked DH last yr when ttc what he thought about the c section experience (this was our first together) and he said Idk i just always pictured you would be on the bed pushing -Im thankful my babies were born healthy and safe- but I really want to consider looking for help with doing a VBAC- I really honestly wish that i never had c sections but like i said Im grateful they are healthy- I just want the experience back of pushing my baby out since this will be my last. Im not taking on exp away from the other- Its just that I know personally how i felt with each method of delivery and the down time I had as well. 

ANybody know any real life successful stories to share?


----------



## mo0nangel

Yes! Visit birthwithoutfearblog dot com for TONS of successful vbacs! The trick will be finding a midwife or doctor who will agree to one :) but you can certainly have a successful vbac :)


----------



## chuck

Look at the top of this section theres a VBAC support section and there are plenty of useful links in the first couple posts.


----------



## Jaycrew

mo0nangel said:


> Yes! Visit birthwithoutfearblog dot com for TONS of successful vbacs! The trick will be finding a midwife or doctor who will agree to one :) but you can certainly have a successful vbac :)

Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Jaycrew

chuck said:


> Look at the top of this section theres a VBAC support section and there are plenty of useful links in the first couple posts.

Iw ll def do that! Thank you! i thought everyone would look at me like i lost my mind- I have so much scar tissue And that was mymain concern- My csections where 2005, 2008 and 2009 was the last- where that Dr commented that i had a lot of scar tissue -


----------



## Dtswife

mo0nangel said:


> Yes! Visit birthwithoutfearblog dot com for TONS of successful vbacs! The trick will be finding a midwife or doctor who will agree to one :) but you can certainly have a successful vbac :)

Ha ha! I was going to post them! I LOVE that site!


----------



## Jaycrew

I did actually go on the wbesite- I think its awesome- I actually contacted a midwife of over 23 years who has exp with VBAC+3 SHe said the on that her only concern would be how the placenta attaches to the wall - but as far as UR - not very likely still- she told me to go onto this website called VBAC Facts. Ive been on it and its amazing the stories you see. I had one website that a woman was interviewed and states she was not told about the risk- she had VBAC only 1 delivery via c section 12 years prior. she said that she caught pain and they told her it was nothing sent her home and she continuted with the buring sensation- she had a UR-and baby died unforntunately 


My thing is this 3 years after having my 1st c sction i had gotten pregnant with tiwns- I am 5"0 and at that time about 115lbs. i always fluctuate between 115-125. I carried my twins until i was about 34.5 weeks. one was 4.5 lbs and the other 5.5 born via c section. Thank God no threats- I went into preterm labor twice which was managed through bed rest - I got pregnant 3 months after and had my son @ 37 wks via c section. Again Thank God we were all fine-I would think certainly given my size and the fact that I carried my twins far more than what they thought i would that it could have occured then given the weight in/on my uterus and having a c section 3 years prior

I read that chances of UR are the same if not less than a repeat c section and also that the chance of UR happening is more than likely to occur during the pregnancy - before labor- Im leaning so far on the idea of TOLAC and if it is safe i will try VBAC- at a hospital that is euipped to respond to an Emergency c section God forbid- I have a consultation with a Dr the end of June.

Im trying not to take in all the horror stories i hear- I guess my main concern right now is the threat of scar tissue and adhesions and if that would have a great impact on TOLAC and VBAC. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## chuck

You always remember the horror stories but not the average boring normal ones because people dont tell them!

Try to remain positive, you seem to have found a good MW - she will help you do your research and think about hiring a doula to help with emotional support as she will be able to guide you through pregnancy and your choices.

Always remain firm that if you end up NEEDING a repeat CS (but not being rail roaded into one) that you will be having one after making a fully informed choice and after taking all steps possible to avoid it - you will be doing it to ensure the safety or you and baby. 

You will not have failed you will have triumphed by being strong enough to try everything.


----------



## Jaycrew

chuck said:


> You always remember the horror stories but not the average boring normal ones because people dont tell them!
> 
> Try to remain positive, you seem to have found a good MW - she will help you do your research and think about hiring a doula to help with emotional support as she will be able to guide you through pregnancy and your choices.
> 
> Always remain firm that if you end up NEEDING a repeat CS (but not being rail roaded into one) that you will be having one after making a fully informed choice and after taking all steps possible to avoid it - you will be doing it to ensure the safety or you and baby.
> 
> You will not have failed you will have triumphed by being strong enough to try everything.

Thank you so much for your supprt and all the info- I def will be keeping you updated as time progresses-


----------



## Jaycrew

mo0nangel said:


> Yes! Visit birthwithoutfearblog dot com for TONS of successful vbacs! The trick will be finding a midwife or doctor who will agree to one :) but you can certainly have a successful vbac :)

Mo0nangel I went on that site n one of stories that I enjoyed she had a VBAC after 2 c sections n the dr actually is in my area. I went to view his "critics" n for the most part this is what he recieved the most incredible kudos to day the least. His worse complaints were that u wait for a very long time to c him. Oh n his furniture is outdated lol but who cares, I'm excited I'm going to call n set up an appt! Thank u for giving me that site! :)


----------



## chuck

Jaycrew said:


> chuck said:
> 
> 
> You always remember the horror stories but not the average boring normal ones because people dont tell them!
> 
> Try to remain positive, you seem to have found a good MW - she will help you do your research and think about hiring a doula to help with emotional support as she will be able to guide you through pregnancy and your choices.
> 
> Always remain firm that if you end up NEEDING a repeat CS (but not being rail roaded into one) that you will be having one after making a fully informed choice and after taking all steps possible to avoid it - you will be doing it to ensure the safety or you and baby.
> 
> You will not have failed you will have triumphed by being strong enough to try everything.
> 
> Thank you so much for your supprt and all the info- I def will be keeping you updated as time progresses-Click to expand...

Go with the flow is fine until you're too busy to decide your own path! 

Have a plan, have someone to protect you x


----------



## Belly bean

I don't know of any stories YET :thumbup: but iv been allowed to go for my vba3c but only if i go into labour by 39 weeks well that and a few days as not having section on a friday as they don't let out in uk at weekends, but I also read what you had so im scared but really looking forward to giving it ago and since its been almost 6 yrs from my last section they have said its a good chance it will go well BUT I have to go into labour by my self as they wont even think about inducing after 3 sections


----------



## Jaycrew

:hugs: OOOH- Well Im hoping everything works out for you and that you do get to VBAC!!! I would love to be updated on your progress!!! Im sending positive vibes and thoughts your way- Try to walk walk walk!!!! :D I hear that helps get you ripe-I have read stories on Birthwithout fear and this website https://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/CSANDVBAC/VBA2Cstories.htm#Tammy's Story AMAZING STORIES about women who have given birth after multiple c sections and how they naturally influenced their bodies to go into labor- One of which i believe was rasberry Tea and Nipple stimulation- I did nipple stimulation and also DTD and I went right into labor after and lost my plug immediately- went to hopstial and i was 3-4 CM with in the hour of onset of Labor - This was before any C sections though. Keep me updated!!!!!


----------



## Jaycrew

I wouldnt be induced anyway- My plan would include no induction - or epidural. I am willing to take something else having labored before- although after my first 2 preganancies my labor was easy until my 4the pregancy where they induced me and ended up having to c section me- I wish I said no like my mom said- SMH- I really think my c section was because of the induction. They say her cord but I dont know what to believe- I just think my body was tying to do what it was supposed to do on my own time- but they kept increasing the pitocin on me- It was a horrible experience for me- Im totally against induction.


----------



## Jaycrew

Sooo - the office that I have my consult with in July called today to get some info from me- the nurse kind of went over my birthing HX- and sounds pretty optimistic that I will be able to VBA3C!!! :) She says because I have had my first 3 births vaginally it shows that I have a reliable pelvis. however - The Dr will only do it based on an ok from an MSN ( I believe thats what she said lol- hope so anyway) but she actaully stated that they have done it and in fact the have a mom who is laboring right now with 3 vaginal first births and 3 c sections after. So she wants me to remain positive on it :D so far so good- but still need approval from a specialist after they review my c section reports Fx'd!!!! :)


----------



## Jaycrew

Update :D I cant hardly sit down- I had my VBA3C consult yesterday- all went well- says he will not induce me- says he will let me TOLAC, and at my 20 wk appt have me do my Biophysical profile and consult with a perinatologist so i can officially has an informed consent as to what i am doing- he explained the risks to me and didnt paint a pretty piture just a realistic one and is totally supportive of my decision and believes I can do it- he says he would consider me to be a piece of cake and what he would call a "gimme' patient because im ideal- he reviewed my operative reports and the fact that i had all low transverse incisions and have given birth previously shows that i can do it- the hospital he works out of has the policy of informed consent so he must abide by that- but he has no worries- which is a great thing :D I just wanted to share ladies!

Now all I have to do is get PREGNANT!!! :D LOL and waiting to concieve until August!


----------



## Leanna5813

Jaycrew said:


> I wouldnt be induced anyway- My plan would include no induction - or epidural. I am willing to take something else having labored before- although after my first 2 preganancies my labor was easy until my 4the pregancy where they induced me and ended up having to c section me- I wish I said no like my mom said- SMH- I really think my c section was because of the induction. They say her cord but I dont know what to believe- I just think my body was tying to do what it was supposed to do on my own time- but they kept increasing the pitocin on me- It was a horrible experience for me- Im totally against induction.

This happened to me. I was induced and wasn't dialating after 12 hours, they told me my sons cord was wrapped around his neck and that's why I needed a csection. Broke my heart.


----------



## Jaycrew

Leanna5813 said:


> Jaycrew said:
> 
> 
> I wouldnt be induced anyway- My plan would include no induction - or epidural. I am willing to take something else having labored before- although after my first 2 preganancies my labor was easy until my 4the pregancy where they induced me and ended up having to c section me- I wish I said no like my mom said- SMH- I really think my c section was because of the induction. They say her cord but I dont know what to believe- I just think my body was tying to do what it was supposed to do on my own time- but they kept increasing the pitocin on me- It was a horrible experience for me- Im totally against induction.
> 
> This happened to me. I was induced and wasn't dialating after 12 hours, they told me my sons cord was wrapped around his neck and that's why I needed a csection. Broke my heart.Click to expand...


I believe it - Its horrible-i see so many friend and family that have inductions and ALL of them ended up with C section. When I spoke to a midwife and the doc who agreed to do VBAC they both said it was more than likely the pitocin. He said he would not induce me - said there was no need to, he said unless I go like over 2 wks over due then he may consider but even then he said it was a long shot he would do it. I am really hoping to God I can do this naturally this time. I hope youget to as well- are you looking at doing VBAC as well?


----------



## Jaycrew

And just to add Leanne- I labored for like 10 hrs. they said they would have let me go on into labor but I wasnt moving past 4 cm and her heart just kept dropping - then finally they were like we cant hold off we have to go now- It happened so fast- I will give him kudos to how he reacted because he wasn't the physician that started me on the pitocin he came in on the tail end of everything as he was on call. He then went on to be my ob gyn a few years later and delivered my Twins- he's a great Dr but he wont risk anything he's very conservative.


----------



## Leanna5813

I am hoping for a VBAC. I just found out a week ago I'm pregnant again so I made sure right off that the hospital in my town allows vbacs and they do so I'm very excited! The reason I was induced was because my water broke 9 days before due date at 4am and when I got to the hospital around 7am I wasn't having contractions. They let me go another hour or two but still no contractions or dialating so they induced me.


----------



## Leanna5813

I was disappointed and depressed for months. I even felt resentment towards my son for a while, almost as if I hated him. That only made the depression worse because then I felt like a bad mom. All through my pregnancy I swore anything could happen to me, I just didn't want a csection. People think csections are better and easier on the mom, but recovery takes longer and the emotional effect it can have is devestating to some. I'm finally able to accept that it happened, but I will never forget how horrible my first child's birth went and for that I will always feel bad.


----------



## Jaycrew

Leanna5813 said:


> I am hoping for a VBAC. I just found out a week ago I'm pregnant again so I made sure right off that the hospital in my town allows vbacs and they do so I'm very excited! The reason I was induced was because my water broke 9 days before due date at 4am and when I got to the hospital around 7am I wasn't having contractions. They let me go another hour or two but still no contractions or dialating so they induced me.


OMG!!! are you serious!!! They didnt give you any chance- My water broke with my first c section and they let me labor but they started the pitocin after an hour- didnt even give my body a chance to naturally progress. I am so happy that you found a hospital that supports it!!! Its very difficult you know. :hugs: Congratulations to you- Im actually on the NTNP forum with you in another thread for novenmer NTNP ;) - I thought that was awesome! It looks like we can be great support to each other in this process- : D when will you start looking for a Dr in your area?


----------



## Leanna5813

I'm actually planning on using the same doctor since my only other option is going way out of town. I liked her with my first pregnancy, it was the nurses at the hospital that rushed me onto the pitocin. I will flat out refuse this time. Until it comes down to the point where my or my child's life is in danger I will not be induced or have another csection. 

I'm a young mom and it seemed like we had an epidemic of teen pregnancy in my area last year because at least ten young girls were due before me. They all told me to get the epidural because I will definitely need it and that the pain is terrible. I was determined to do it all natural the way women did it before epidurals. I labored on the highest level of pitocin for 12 hours with no pain meds before the hospital gave up on me. I bawled the whole way to the OR. I wanted so bad to go natural and feel my baby coming out of me. I feel betrayed by the hospital for pushing me to use medication to induce.


----------



## Jaycrew

Yeah - I would refuse the pitocin too- especially when it comes to a VBAC- you just have to remain in control of everything- its your body- andits just not with birth - its overall- its your body. The Dr that I decided to use made a good point he said anything else in medicine a patient has the right to a choice- refusal to get blood for example even if it risks their life- they have the right to refuse - but when it comes to birth they refuse to let women have a say so, he believes in a woman's right. A woman's choice to have her birth the way she wants it. And when you are young its so easy to say epidural- i was a young mom - a teen mom and ALL of my pregnancies that I gave birth vaginally- I had an epidural- my last vaginal birth I had an epidural before the pain even set in lol- that's birthing with fear- we dont know our bodies that young or what we are able to do- but keep your self informed and stay healthy during your pregancy - excercise and even try Yoga - that would benefit you big time!!!! Trust - I plan on doing it as soon as I get my BFP. Rasberry leaf tea during the last trimester is supposed to be a good benefit to strengthing your uterine tone and helps with having productive contractions which is what you want. check out this blog too called birth without fear- its awesome!!!


----------



## Jaycrew

Its unreal that I started this journey last year no BFP no nothing and here I am about to give birth anyday. :) SO- just an update- im 36 1/2 weeks now and def approved to TOLC for a VBA3C. Just did my authorization papers today for the hospital.. I have been trying to remember to take my red raspberry leaf tea - but not the greatest at remembering... Baby is really low now and really just the waiting game. I hope that this is successful for my own personal reasons and so It can be an encouragement to other women who were not given choices. xoxo


----------

